# Help with Planning for the future



## DesktopCommando (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi just registered after lurking in the background for a while, Im looking at emigrating hopefully (job permitting) in 9 years time, Ive got relatives over in spain and friends recently moved to Alhurian el Grande. So Ive been over a few times and not going in blind.

Once Ive finished with my current career Im considering opening a Bar (which I aim to get as much qualifications and experience first whilst in uk) and I would like to buy a ruined building to renovate to a dream home as a way of passing the time.

Could anyone please give me information on ruin's as I have been told by "dave in pub" ruins can be a tricky thing to renovate with Spanish laws.

Cheers

DTC


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nine years is a long time, so who knows what could have changed by then!? Renovating ruins in Spain can be tricky due to the legalities of properties here. Finding the correct owners of these places is one problem (houses are usually left to the children who may or may not agree to sell and in some cases cant even be found??). Getting the correct permissions is another, as the permissions that the previous owners may have had arent necessarily transferred..... Knowing Spain there are probably more complications to be thrown into the equation, but like I say, nine years is a long time and laws may change?????? And some of the newbuilds that are around now and havent yet been sold maybe ripe for renovation by then

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

DesktopCommando said:


> Could anyone please give me information on ruin's as I have been told by "dave in pub" ruins can be a tricky thing to renovate with Spanish laws.


1. Required reading: Finca, renovating an old farmhouse in Spain by Alec and Erna Fry.
2 removed
3. Laws on reforming a ruin in an urban zone differs from that those in the campo (rural). I have a little experience of the rural type.

It would seem that laws relating to 'reforming' a ruin differs from region to region (and sometimes from town to town). The reason for these restrictive laws was the fact that 'immigrants' having bought a ruin and having applied for a reform license then proceeded to demolish the lot and raise a new-build.
You will see a lot of ruins in the campo which are 'untouchable' because either 
a) the owners can't be found or 
b) after the death of an owner the cost of going through the inheritance process costs more than the value of the property or
c) the property requires, by law, a minimum amount of land attached to it (2 to 3 hectares, depending on region)

The general rule is buy, subject to planning. The problem with that is that you could spend a lot of money on the planning application only to be refused (and sometimes that could be 3 years down the line).

If you want more info PM me.


----------



## DesktopCommando (Aug 26, 2010)

well that's a nice way to treat people on this site, a warning in the message line ie. a mod edit, might have been a better way to communicate what was wrong with the message


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DesktopCommando said:


> well that's a nice way to treat people on this site, a warning in the message line ie. a mod edit, might have been a better way to communicate what was wrong with the message



Well, on this forum, to enable it to be completely unbiased and impartial, we dont like links to other forums!! Its nothing personal, honest!! It is in the rules that we all "signed" when we joined 

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> to be completely unbiased and impartial, we dont like links to other forums


isn't that a contradiction ???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> isn't that a contradiction ???


it's in the rules


----------



## DesktopCommando (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, I accept that its in the rules, I wont do it again, Cheers to JBoden for the help thou it has helped with the question thou, I regards to renovation and building are UK Trade qualifications acceptable by the Spanish authority, I have tried to look.

Just the main appeal of retirement is to while away the days building my home the way I want it, with minimal external help (I do the work).

*Oh JOJO I have show my friends this forum and they may pop into picniks to see you ref. their small girl attending the local school (for advice)


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> isn't that a contradiction ???


It absolutely is and I haven´t seen many forums which inforce it in a similar way. 
The only reason links to other forums aren´t allowed is to keep traffic here and not risk losing members to other forums (smaller part of it). The more links exist to a certain page (aka forum), the higher it will be ranked on search engines like google, which results in higher traffic and higher income for the site owner.

But as stated above it is in the rules, which are defined by the site owner and we all have agreed to it :focus:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DesktopCommando said:


> Ok, I accept that its in the rules, I wont do it again, Cheers to JBoden for the help thou it has helped with the question thou, I regards to renovation and building are UK Trade qualifications acceptable by the Spanish authority, I have tried to look.
> 
> Just the main appeal of retirement is to while away the days building my home the way I want it, with minimal external help (I do the work).
> 
> *Oh JOJO I have show my friends this forum and they may pop into picniks to see you ref. their small girl attending the local school (for advice)


final word on the subject I hope - it was the original link to another forum which was breaking the rules

afaik most forums have a rule along those lines

one I joined didn't allow ANY links at all - even to AEmet the spanish weather site - that did seem mad


:focus:
anyway - does anyone know if UK trade quals are acceptable in Spain?

I suspect that if you're only doing work for yourself it doesn't matter - as long as the actual work itself passes any building inspections


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DesktopCommando said:


> Ok, I accept that its in the rules, I wont do it again, Cheers to JBoden for the help thou it has helped with the question thou, I regards to renovation and building are UK Trade qualifications acceptable by the Spanish authority, I have tried to look.
> 
> Just the main appeal of retirement is to while away the days building my home the way I want it, with minimal external help (I do the work).
> 
> *Oh JOJO I have show my friends this forum and they may pop into picniks to see you ref. their small girl attending the local school (for advice)



Brilliant DC!!! The owners of Picniks have four daughters, two of which go to Spanish schools (ones 8 and goes to primary and ones 13 and goes to secondary) and of course then theres my daughter who's 13 and we know a fair bit about the local schools!!!! So, if I'm not there tell them to to ask to speak to Kate or Simon the owners and really lovely people!! Simons completely mad, but really lovely and makes the most amazing bakewell tarts!!!!!!

As for trade qualifications, I only know for sure about electricians (my husband is looking at a contract here and thats his line of work). All work done by english electricians should be "signed off" by a Spanish qualified electrician!!! So no, in that instant the UKs qualifications dont carry over! I'd like to say so much about spanish wiring and electrical work from what I (my OH has seen), but diplomacy is my middle name LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## DesktopCommando (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers, well to say some more on what I intend to do, I'm currently employed in the British Army and when I finish will get a pension and final payout, but even before this time I aim to buy a cheap run down or ruined property and live there, I don't have any bar or skilled qualification's, but that's what I aim to do before I get out (Army).

I've looked at course run in UK for both Bar work and intensive training courses in;

Plastering, Tiling, Bricklaying, Electrical, Carpentry, Decorating.
Bathroom & Kitchen Installation.
Solar Courses.

But If you don't need to have a qualification to enable someone to live within the house then brilliant and I can do smaller course without the need to do the City & Guilds element.

I am looking way forward in my life to what I want to happen & with the state of the world now, need to do someting now


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

In the Refom License application you need to specify an approved Company otherwise the application will be rejected. Gas, water, electricity and structural work needs to be signed off by an Spanish approved worker/Company. To save on costs you could agree with the main contractor that you will do the wiring (for instance) and for a fee (normally off the record) he will get his qualified electrician to sign the work off. 
It is unusual for UK qualifications to be valid in Spain. The training, however, will stand you in good stead.

PS Electrical wiring in Spain is on a 'spur' basis not on a 'ring mains' basis.


----------

